# Early 1950's ATLANTIC gas station



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

HO scale architect's model, built by an ATLANTIC PETROLEUM engineer.








Atlantic Petroleum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Found this -

_An “ice box” was exactly the type of building that Atlantic employee Alfred DeCurtis requested at 1 East City Avenue in Bala Cynwyd in 1952. Before World War II, DeCurtis was sole proprietor of gas stations in the city. After the war he worked successfully for Atlantic’s business division. DeCurtis enjoyed being a business owner and wanted to go back to running a station. Because of his success at the company, Atlantic obliged. DeCurtis took over proprietorship of the three-bay station at one of the main entry points to the leafy neighborhoods of the Main Line in 1952. It was just over a decade later that the company would choose that corner for its greatest architectural experiment since the days of its terra cotta temples. _


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Turns out you can get a close copy with the CITY CLASSICS 
*Crafton Avenue Service Station*





City Classics: Crafton Avenue Service Station







www.cityclassics.biz


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Display framed out, on an old walnut Bell Telephone switchbox base (how vintage). 
Probably use concrete-colored contact paper as a base for this when all is said and done.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Did some historical research.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

I was going for an Edward Hopper look in this shot.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

How many of us worked at a station like that ?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is nice! My childhood best friend's father owned a Sinclair station in the small town I grew up in. I want to include one on my layout.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Glad my restoration inspires some of you.

For those who want an ATLANTIC station, these are available as the City Classics only include GULF and SINCLAIR





Microscale Decals: HO Scale - Atlantic Service Station-Gas Stations - Atlantic







www.microscale.com






Story said:


> Turns out you can get a close copy with the CITY CLASSICS
> *Crafton Avenue Service Station*
> 
> 
> ...


----------

